# يارب علمني ان اصلي



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

*انا اتوسل الي المسيح واقول يارب علمني ان اصلي فيجيب بصوته الحنون داخل قلبي ويقول يا ابني اعطني قلبك وكفي فالصلاة هي رفع القلب.*

*ليس كل من يقول لي يارب يارب يدخل الملكوت فالصلاة ليست ترديد كلام" لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم.فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم" لان الله قابل الصلاة لا ينظر الي الخارج بل الي الداخل.*

*لا تفتكرل ان الصلاة هي فرض او واجب لا بد ان نؤديه لله وننتهي منه الصلاة عشرة مع الحبيب.. لما اختبرها الاباااااء القديسيون داموا في الصلاة دوام الحياة..لم يكفوا عن الصلاة.*
*يسوع يقول لي صلي ولا تمل ابعد عنك الملل في الصلاة لكي تنظر وجه الحبيب.. حروب كثيرة يشنها العدو الشرير ضد الصلاة لكي يفسدها.*


*" اسألوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم"*
*الصلاة الربانية التي علمها يسوع لتلاميذه وسلمها لنا الرسل الاطهار مكتوبة في الانجيل نكررها بلا انقطاع في كل حين وفي كل مكان. وعندما اصليها اكون كطفل صغير يجري نحو ابيه ويقول " ابانا" والاب يفتح ذراعيه ويفرح قلب طفله الصغير حين يحتويه في حضنه... ان لم يشعر الانسان بذلك فهو لم يصل.*

*يسوع علمنا كيف نرتمي في حضن الاب بمشاعر لا يعبر عنها هذه الصلاه  في حقيقتها لذلك انا احب ان اصلي*

*" ابانا الذي"*​


----------



## happy angel (10 أبريل 2010)

*يارب انت قلت اسهروا صلوا لكى تخلصوا وذلك لانه توجد عوائق ومحاربات متنوعه مع اجناد الشر الروحيه وقد جعلت الخلاص بالصوم والصلاه فاتضرع اليك ان تنبهنى من نوم الغفله والتوانى لاستعمل هذا الدواء واقاتل كل ما يمنعنى من التقدم فى الفضيله ونوال الخلاص

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

*
" اسألوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم"

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع

الرب يباكك*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب انت قلت اسهروا صلوا لكى تخلصوا وذلك لانه توجد عوائق ومحاربات متنوعه مع اجناد الشر الروحيه وقد جعلت الخلاص بالصوم والصلاه فاتضرع اليك ان تنبهنى من نوم الغفله والتوانى لاستعمل هذا الدواء واقاتل كل ما يمنعنى من التقدم فى الفضيله ونوال الخلاص*​
> 
> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

ميرسي يا هابي علي تشجيعك وكلامك الجميل

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *" اسألوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم"*
> 
> *شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *الرب يباكك*


 

شكرا لمرورك يا استاذ نهيسي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكراااااااااا روزي


لجمال الموضوع وروح الطلبة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

صلاه رائعه 
شكرا على الصلاه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااا روزي​*
> 
> 
> *لجمال الموضوع وروح الطلبة*​
> ...


 

نورت يا يوحنا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *شكراااااااا على الصلاة*
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه رائعه
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 


نورت يا كوكو بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أبريل 2010)

*



يسوع يقول لي صلي ولا تمل ابعد عنك الملل في الصلاة لكي تنظر وجه الحبيب.. حروب كثيرة يشنها العدو الشرير ضد الصلاة لكي يفسدها.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الصرلاة هي منبع الحياة والوسيلة للتقرب الى قلب المسيح 

محبة يسوع لترعاك 

موضوع مفيد ومهم 
شكرا لك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2010)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christianbible5 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> وعندما اصليها اكون كطفل صغير يجري نحو ابيه ويقول " ابانا" والاب يفتح ذراعيه ويفرح قلب طفله الصغير حين يحتويه في حضنه


*روعة الرب يبارك عمرك...

هلليلويا...

شكرا لك اختي...*


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## DODY2010 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

صلاه جميله ميرسي


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------

